# iPhone 3G Instant Battery Death Glitch



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

For some reason I'm starting to encounter a random glitch that will take my iPhone 3G's battery from a full charge to nothing in literally an instant.

The first time it happened I was on Safari on 3G for a couple minutes right after I'd got done charging the phone. It jut shut off completely, and when I tried to turn it back on, I saw that the battery was totally drained.

It happened another time right after updating an app.

I haven't jailbroken the phone and it's running on iOS 4.2.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

i dont know what could cause this issue.do you possibly have a phone with a defective battery?whoever the wireless carrier is i think i would take it there and see if they could check it.

Sent from my Motorola Xoom using Tech Help


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

I probably should, now that I've confirmed that I can't use my phone continuously any longer than maybe two minutes without an auto-shutdown. Still, what if the iPhone 5 does come out this year, and they release iOS 5 and that ends up making the iPhone 4 run like crap?


----------

